# anxiety about field school



## Lagomorph (Mar 4, 2005)

I am new to this board. I have to attend field school in May for four weeks and I am already petrified as to how to tell my roommates about my IBS-D. I'm also scared about the food. Should I tell the school coordinator about my condition? Any advice would be great.


----------



## Jesse3487 (Mar 1, 2005)

I think it would be best to atleast tell your school co-ordinator and ask about the types of food you will be eating. Do you take Immodium cause that should help your D. If your room mates ask you about your condition or it seems obvious that you spend a lot of time in the toliet it would be best to tell them cause they could be real nice about it. One thing i think would definately be a must to take is air freshner and you never know you might not have to tell a soul in your room about it.


----------



## KayWill (Feb 15, 2005)

i agree with jesse that it would be good at least to tell the coorinator. That way if you have to miss anything because of D they'll know ahead of time that there's a legit reason. I lived in the dorms my first year of college, and i kind of found that if you eat at right time you can kind of hit the bathrooms when no one is there. The thing that was hardest for me to get was that in a situation where people are living together, everyone is going to have a bm sooner or later, and chances are people won't really even noticeP) Good luck!


----------



## Lagomorph (Mar 4, 2005)

Thanks for both of your help. I will tell the co-ordinator as to prevent some problems and maybe he'll know about the food siuation at the site. Yes, I do take Immodium most of the time.


----------

